# The Backwoodsman magazine.



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Anyone here receive this magazine. I discovered it about 2 years ago and finally got a perscription to it about a year ago. It really has some interesting article in it. This last issue has a article in it on how to build a simple Crossbow. I made one this morning for my kids to play with. Only I made mine using a gray PVC pipe instead of a 2 X 4 stud which made it a lot lighter. The plan calls for using replacement rubber cord for a those slingshots you see in the stores and a clothes pin. 

It's not strong enough to kill big game, but could possibly kill rabbits and squirrels if your close enough. However the article gave me some good ideals if I wanted to make one strong enough to kill bigger game. Which I'm gonna tackle one of these days.


----------



## grimm_mojo (Dec 30, 2007)

been getting it couple years now myself they do got some great stuff in it .


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I just ordered the copy with the crossbow in it to see what the magazine is like. Thanks.


----------



## mr.breeze (May 23, 2009)

Do any of you have online link so I check this mag out,sounds interesting thanks.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Ed Norman said:


> I just ordered the copy with the crossbow in it to see what the magazine is like. Thanks.


Ed, I believe your the type of fellar who would really like it. It's kind of a modern day mountain man adventure type magazine. It has became one of my favorite magazines to read. Only thing I don't like about it is it only comes in the mail once every two months. That's too long to wait for the next issue.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Ed, I believe your the type of fellar who would really like it. It's kind of a modern day mountain man adventure type magazine. It has became one of my favorite magazines to read. Only thing I don't like about it is it only comes in the mail once every two months. That's too long to wait for the next issue.


Do you think the crossbow has enough power to launch a fish arrow? The 7yo DS has a little longbow I made him but a crossbow would be great for shooting carp. 

I've found even a fairly light bow of about 30 pounds will send a big heavy fish arrow deep and right thru a big fish. I made DW a beautiful 40 lb recurve, but when she shoots fish, she uses a 30 lb Sears glas bow from the 60s that I got at a yard sale.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

better check your state regs regarding taking of game with such equipment. I know in Ohio, the min. for a long bow is 40 lbs and a cross bow min. is 75 lbs.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Ed Norman said:


> Do you think the crossbow has enough power to launch a fish arrow? The 7yo DS has a little longbow I made him but a crossbow would be great for shooting carp.
> 
> I've found even a fairly light bow of about 30 pounds will send a big heavy fish arrow deep and right thru a big fish. I made DW a beautiful 40 lb recurve, but when she shoots fish, she uses a 30 lb Sears glas bow from the 60s that I got at a yard sale.


Not quite sure about the one I built would be powerful enough for fish or not. I would say it's about a 20 pounder. However, if you got a good imagination I believe it wouldn't take much to make one in the 30 - 50 pound range. I'm thinking of making me one using a small osage orange stick bow and string as the cross peice and use a mechanical release, (commonly used for compound bows) for the trigger. I would imagine you could do the same thing with a small kids fiberglass bow. 

As for legal or not, here in Oklahoma you can only use a crossbow if you have a bad shoulder and can not hold a compound/recurve string back. I maybe close to fitting that description as I have been having a lot of pain in my rotater cups. If I can find a doc to examine my shoulders and qualify me, I might start using a homemade crossbow to hunt with.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I get it through a dealer of old magazines. They are actually new but last months issues. I get it for $3.00 a copy.

I like the magazine and have learned many things from the articles. I think many HT people would like it also. Yes, I wish it came out every month also.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

it's a great mag. been readin it for 8 years or so.I save em all up to bring t the camp every year,then everyone else grabs em up quick.


----------

